# Foden Trucks, Middlewich - Various dates 07/08.



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 3, 2008)

These pics are a combination of visits. A few of us did the main Foden factory, including production line last year, but we didn't get round to doing the test track, so finally after several months of promising myself I'd nip back I eventually found myself mooching about the track.

The factory itself closed down in 2006 after the current owners PACCAR decided they would stop using the name Foden and concentrate on the Leyland and DAF brands.

Foden was a common name in the trucking industry for more than 150 years. The factory, although pretty much stripped of everything Foden related is huge and still contains the production line and parts store, what begins as a disappointing explore, surprises you, as more and more production related stuff awaits in the next room.

The test track across the road doesn't offer much, but it's always been there, and has always been something I wanted to have a look at, however brief it was.

Pics, in no particular order-ish. 















































Out on the test track...






You can see the factory in the background...











An enjoyable explore indeed.

TnM


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good, I took a look at this place with WOTS last year and at the time the place was not really doable so its good to see some recent photos from there.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 3, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh now this is nice. That place looks huge. Love the 5 pic. And really, really like the test track. Excellent pics.

How long has the place been closed? and is there any paperwork in the offices, or is part of it still open? 

Enjoyed looking at these, love all the colours.

Cheers,

 Sal x


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 3, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooh now this is nice. That place looks huge. Love the 5 pic. And really, really like the test track. Excellent pics.
> 
> How long has the place been closed? and is there any paperwork in the offices, or is part of it still open?
> 
> ...



Some buildings onsite are still in use as a business centre but the main production sheds are empty, and stripped bare. Closed mid-2006.

TnM


----------



## Virusman26 (Apr 4, 2008)

Superb fins mate, well done. You really got some great shots in there. Nice ones of the paint plant, and the automation panels. 

Great work!


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 4, 2008)

Goos stuff, shame there wasn't any leftover trucks to play around in!


----------



## King Al (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice one TnM The first pic realy gives a great imprestion of the size, I like all the colours hear (Pic 5) Good stuff


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, as Smiley and KA said, those colours are amazing...didn't expect to see that! Although not a huge amount there, I found that really interesting. Liked the test track too. Good stuff!


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 11, 2008)

awesome report driven a fair few fodens myself. foden does kind of exist in a way as erf is the son of the guy who started foden up. his name was eric foden


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought ERF was Edwin Robert Foden. The Foden family is buried in Elworth church graveyard where I live.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 12, 2008)

I like it a lot. Big industry and lots of control panels always do it for me. Nice.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 12, 2008)

Braveheart1984 said:


> I thought ERF was Edwin Robert Foden. The Foden family is buried in Elworth church graveyard where I live.



Edwin Richard Foden if we wanna get picky 

Great pics TnM I'd love a look round that place, used to work on both Fodens and ERF's years ago. Another great part of British transport history.


----------



## mortaldecay (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a look around this today. Most of it is still there, I'll have to check it out at some point.


----------



## tarboat (Aug 26, 2008)

Another sad scene in many ways although Foden's were but a shadow of their former greatness. Nice pics, love the colour.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

Pallet racking, love it. I install it for a living.


----------



## the_delta_force (Aug 27, 2008)

Saw a Foden today and it reminded me of this post


----------

